# Ideas to get my tegu to come out?



## burke0000 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, Ive had my baby ex giant from bobby since the 15th of July. The only time he is out is around 8:00 in the morning and I have to go to work. When I get home he is not out and therefore I cant try to hold him or put my hand in his cage to get used to me. Also If I put food in there he wont come out to eat it so I have to un bury him which is obviously a big no no if you want him to trust you. Ideas?


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm that is tricky. My baby tegu does the same thing, he wakes up around 9ish and burrows around 2ish and he wont come out for anything once he burrows. The only thing I can think of would be to adjust his lighting schedule....


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 22, 2008)

weekends. although my extreme that i got on the 15 of july seems to come out when i add crickets to the tank when i get home at 5pm. but sometimes he doesn't.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 22, 2008)

Our 16 month old B&W still gets up early, sometimes before 6am when the lights aren't even on, and goes under mid afternoon. I sometimes talk to her before I leave for work (6am), otherwise we only see her on the weekend. She will soon be going to a guy who's disabled from working but they have lots of reptiles. He is home all day and will be able to interact with her to build her trust, something we were never able to fully do.


----------



## pinto24 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am told that my Tegu comes out early when I am at work and in the early afternoon, but then is gone/hiding in the late afternoon/evening when I am home, making it really difficult to spend any time with him. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to come out and about more or change his cycles?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been told you can adjust his lighting with a timer to coincide with your day, such as 10am to 10pm. Our 16 month old has always gotten up early (between 5am and 7am) and gone down early (approx 2pm) and adjusting the time didn't help. Ours are set to 8am to 8pm. I've seen her sitting there in the dark at 5:30am. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pinto24 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have not dont this, but is it bad if I dig him out of the dirt to get him out? He is never out when I am home, and it is getting to be like I am keeping an empty enclosure just for show


----------



## jor71 (Aug 28, 2008)

From what I have gathered you should never dig them out or get them out of their hide.


----------



## pinto24 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats what I thught, but I have not seen him in a week, and I know he has been coming out hen i am not around


----------

